# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [FileUpload] Erreur bizarre

## GLDavid

Bonjour

Afin de pouvoir procder mon formulaire contenant un lement input="file", j'utilise le Jar FileUpload 1.1.1 d'Apache. Seulement, au code suivant :


```

```

J'obtiens une erreur que je ne sais pas corriger :


```

```

Corrigez moi si je me trompe, mais est-ce que cela veut dire mon Jar est incomplet ?

@++

----------


## GLDavid

Ca m'apprendra  lire:
http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/fi...lass-not-found
Total, tlchargez ceci en plus: http://jakarta.apache.org/site/downl...commons-io.cgi

@++

----------


## Attila50

Bonjour,

j'ai un probleme lors de la recupration de mes input en mode enctype="multipart/form-data"

Comme vous l'aurez compris, je souhaite realiser un upload.

or lorsque je rentre "hh" dans un de mes input, je rcupre "hAchAc" (avec le c de copyright)

Ma librairie d'upload est : FileUpload si c'est la cause de mon probleme.

Merci pour vos suggestions.

----------

